# Mathews TRX 38 Long-Term Review + Video



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

nice


----------



## Toysoldier (May 31, 2017)

Nice. Your videos were very helpful when I was deciding which bow to purchase. Went with the 38 and I'm waiting on my 70v mods now. Thanks for taking the time to put together the videos and reviews.


----------



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

Toysoldier said:


> Nice. Your videos were very helpful when I was deciding which bow to purchase. Went with the 38 and I'm waiting on my 70v mods now. Thanks for taking the time to put together the videos and reviews.


I'm glad you are finding them helpful. It's a great bow. The key for me was finding the right holding weight. I think I would have enjoyed the TRX 7 more if I shot a slightly lighter weight. With the TRX 38 I started at 60 and kept decreasing weight until felt the most comfortable - especially once I got a bit tired. I settled in at about 55 pounds.

If I'm switching between bows a lot (which I tend to do) I often find myself creeping off the back wall. The cam is very smooth, but sneaky aggressive. I found that tough to deal with at first, but I think ultimately it's making me a better/more consistent shooter.


----------



## Dallas_M (Oct 7, 2017)

nice


----------



## TxDefArcher (Sep 3, 2019)

I know this is about old but your video helped me figure out to pursue a TRX 38. I had a TRX7 like you and like you I couldn't get comfortable with it. Now shoot a Traverse but really want to use that for hunting purposes. So been looking for a Target bow - and the TRX 38 has me intrigued. 

Thank you for sharing your video! 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------

